
MachinePix Weekly – The FitSocket with Arthur Petron - arthurpetron
https://machinepix.substack.com/p/machinepix-weekly-9
======
arthurpetron
This week I sit down with Arthur Petron, the mechanical engineer behind
OpenAI’s robotic hands. In a funny twist, Arthur was the creator behind a
previous @MachinePix post on prostheses, but I didn’t realize until Richard
Whitney (the interviewee behind the OK GO music video) reached out to tell me!

